# place of issue on Passport



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello,

I wonder if someone can help,

My wife's Pakistani passport has not 'place of issue' information on it. In this instance what would you state on the Visa4uk online application.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In that case just enter the country name. If you have to write something under place, put country name again.


----------



## adeel467 (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks Joppa,

Can you please try to advise on the below questions: 


1 - i have an National Identity card for overseas Pakistani (NICOP) - would that mean i would select yes for sponsors other nationality and select 'Pakistani"


2 - if the applicant selects that *she is travelling alone* - however once the visa is granted her sponsor or another (british) relative travels with her from her country will that effect her transit in any way -


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 So you are British and sponsor your wife? Then you must select British. That option is for those with Pakistani passport and ILR.
#2 Doesn't matter.


----------

